
Draw.io Desktop App - tomerbd
https://github.com/jgraph/drawio-desktop
======
escherize
One of the best features of draw.io is embedding the graph information into
exported pngs. So if I save a version of a document as a png, and you open it
with the Draw.io app, then you can edit the png as if you had opened the
project file itself!

I know pico-8 also does this png embedding (where you can export a cart as a
png, and others can load the png into their pico-8 machine).

Are there other apps that do this? It's really a cool hack!

~~~
jraph
LibreOffice can embed the source document when exporting to PDF. They call
this feature Hybrid PDF.

~~~
davidjgraph
draw.io / diagrams.net also embeds the data inside PDF.

------
nunez
Me: It's definitely an electron app.

Me: - visits github -

Github: "Official electron build of draw.io -
[https://www.draw.io"](https://www.draw.io")

Me: Yep.

